# MMA Forum's Hall of Fame



## NikosCC

**Welcome to MMAForum's Hall of Fame*.*
_
This Thread is dedicated to the Fighters, Announcers, Management, Referees and Trainers of Mixed Martial Arts (MMA). Where they will be Voted in by "YOU" (MMAForum members)._

**First Official Ballot**
[expand]
**Bas Rutten**_*
"El Guapo"
*_*







*
*28-4-1*
 Three time King of Pancrase Champion
 Former UFC Heavyweight Champion
 Founder of "The Bas Rutten System"
 MMA Legend
 --------------------------------------------------------------------
 **Kazushi Sakuraba* * _*
" The Gracie Hunter"*_








 24-11-1-2
UFC Ultimate Japan Tournament Winner
East Japan Freshman championship
All Japan collegiate wrestling championships 

longest mixed martial arts bout on record, Beating Royce Gracie

Wrestling Observer Newsletter Hall of Fame 

MMA Legend


--------------------------------------------------------------------
 **Royce Gracie**








14-3-3

 UFC 1 Tournament Champion
 UFC 2 Tournament Champion
 UFC 4 Tournament Champion
 UFC Hall of Fame
MMA Legend
MMA Pioneer
--------------------------------------------------------------------
**Frank Shamrock**
*"The Legend"*








*23-9-2*
Former Interim King of Pancrase
First & Former UFC Middleweight Champion 

Former WEC Light Heavyweight Champion
Former WKC Submission Champion
Former Contenders Light Heavyweight Champion
Former Strikeforce Middleweight Champion
MMA Legend
--------------------------------------------------------------------
**Matt Hughes*








43-7
*
*Former 9-Time UFC Welterweight Champion*
*UFC Hall of Fame*
*Greatest Welterweight in MMA history.*
*MMA Legend*
[/expand]

**Second Official Ballot**
[expand]

**Randy Couture**
*"The Natural*"








*16-9*
U*FC 13*heavyweight tournament winner
Two-time UFC light heavyweight champion
Three-time UFC heavyweight champion
Ultimate Fighting Championship Hall of Fame
First six-time champion in UFC history
First fighter in UFC history to hold titles at both light heavyweight and heavyweight
First fighter in UFC history to become a champion after being inducted into the Hall of Fame
MMA Legend

--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Ken Shamrock*
_*"The World's Most Dangerous Man"*_








26-13-2
*UFC Superfight Championship (2 time) **(First)*
*UFC Hall of Fame Inductee*
*WMMAA Heavyweight 
*
*Championship (1 time) **(First)*
*First King of Pancrase Champion*
*MMA Legend*
*MMA Pioneer
*
--------------------------------------------------------------------

**Dan Severn*
**"The Beast"








86-15-7*
*CFA Super Heavyweight Championship*
*Undefeated in Danger Zone single bout competition*
* UFC 5 Championship
UFC Ultimate Ultimate 1995 Championship
UFC 9 Superfight Championship
UFC Hall of Famer*
*WEC Super Heavyweight Championship*
*Gladiator Challenge Superfight Heavyweight Champion*
*MMA Legend*
*MMA Pioneer*
--------------------------------------------------------------------

**John McCarthy**
*"BIG"*








*UFC Original Referee*
*Ref'ereed Over 600 bouts Worldwide*
*Original author of the MMA Rules and Regulations*
*Future Hall of Fame*
*MMA Pioneer*
*MMA Legend*
[/expand]



​


----------



## Meshuggeth

Very nice. Great job. Four of the guys I voted for are on here!


----------



## Bazza89

Our HOF is gonna rule. The first two fighters are in my avatar and my sig. This pleases me greatly.


----------



## Judoka

Great choices, I think Ken Shamrock should be up there as well but it is hard to narrow it down.


----------



## TERMINATOR

How bout Big John?


----------



## Judoka

TERMINATOR said:


> How bout Big John?


Check the ballot 2 voting.


----------



## NikosCC

Second Ballot Added.


----------



## bbjd7

Every guy in here belongs. Except Severn man that guy is overrated.


----------



## NikosCC

bbjd7 said:


> Every guy in here belongs. Except Severn man that guy is overrated.


Nah this guy was a great fighter still is. lol he is still kicking some ass..


----------



## bbjd7

NikosCC said:


> Nah this guy was a great fighter still is. lol he is still kicking some ass..


IDK I've just never been impressed with the things Severn accomplished. I was never impressed with his fights. Severn has just never seemed like a HOF'er to me.


----------



## NikosCC

bbjd7 said:


> IDK I've just never been impressed with the things Severn accomplished. I was never impressed with his fights. Severn has just never seemed like a HOF'er to me.


I never knew this about the guy when i attended his seminar he said that when he first fought in UFC he never trained before they were looking for big guys so he said sure went in and figured he would just wrestle and WON..

He lost to Royce but for someone who never trained before thats pretty good.


----------



## bbjd7

Yea but I've never seen him as a hall of famer. He is a real good fighter a big name but never really seemed like a HOF'er to me.


----------



## NikosCC

bbjd7 said:


> Yea but I've never seen him as a hall of famer. He is a real good fighter a big name but never really seemed like a HOF'er to me.


Well all you guys picked him lol i just added who was voted in.


----------



## bbjd7

I know how it worked I'm just saying I think a lot of guys are better picks then him.


----------



## cezwan

ripping selection.

every fighter deserves their spot.

nothing more needs to be said.


----------



## jdun11

If Hughes and Couture are on there, Chuck Liddell should be as well.

I also think Tito was one of the most dominant fighters in mma for awhile and did great things for the sport.

Wanderlei Silva belongs on this list for obvious reasons. If Saku is on there, Silva should be too.

Fedor, I mean cmon.

Nog, should have been a first ballot hall of famer too.


----------



## UFC on VHS

jdun11 said:


> If Hughes and Couture are on there, Chuck Liddell should be as well.
> 
> I also think Tito was one of the most dominant fighters in mma for awhile and did great things for the sport.
> 
> Wanderlei Silva belongs on this list for obvious reasons. If Saku is on there, Silva should be too.
> 
> Fedor, I mean cmon.
> 
> Nog, should have been a first ballot hall of famer too.



I agree especially about Fedor.


----------



## kantowrestler

*Fedor and Nog*

I agree with the last two guys that Fedor and Big Nog should be there to. I'd argue that so should BJ and Gomi should be in as well but thats just me.


----------



## Evil Ira

Chuck Liddell and Wand deserve to be there.


----------



## Villian

Rampage for sure, he was the first undisputed LHW champion by unifying Pride and UFC belts.


----------



## kantowrestler

*They deserve it*

All the people that are on there deserve it but I also believe Fedor and Big Nog belong on there to!


----------



## poundedout45

I love to see Bas Rutten getting some love. He was a great fighter. People don't give him enough credit since he only had a few fights in the UFC.


----------



## kantowrestler

*Rutten*

Yeah and he makes a good color commentator!


----------



## babalu313

u gotta get mask in there too, that mans a legend


----------



## Roflcopter

A lot of people deserve it but they didn't get in just yet, they will get in on future ballots.


----------



## kantowrestler

*Future*

Like Fedor?


----------



## Liddellianenko

babalu313 said:


> u gotta get mask in there too, that mans a legend


legendary nutcase. Just because he killed himself and endangered others doesn't make him a legend. Dude was always a loud annoying camera hungry personality. Though Tapout did help fighters supplement their incomes, so did a lot of other brands and they were a lot less annoying about it.


----------



## chillking

fedor is a legend i hope he goes in ufc


----------



## Liddellianenko

chillking said:


> fedor is a legend i hope he goes in ufc


spammer :bye02:


----------



## chillking

Liddellianenko said:


> spammer :bye02:


iam not a spammer i was puting my website on here what iam developing because it sells nutrtition and protein powder if iam not aloud to do that then i wont no more. Didnt know i was doing anything wrong sorry


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

damn liddelianenko was all over that! good one


----------



## js1316

Never even knew this thread existed, goes to show how much I pay attention, lol.


----------



## punchbag

Meshuggeth said:


> Very nice. Great job. Four of the guys I voted for are on here!


I know it might be a bit of a mad one but JEREMY "GUMBY" HORN, he's been around since the beginning, the guys thought literally everyone over his career with over 100 fights, and has beaten some quality future hall of famers themselves including Chuck. 
He should be in just for service to the sport.


----------



## kantowrestler

*Jeremy Horn*

He isn't on but probably will be in the future!


----------



## Iceman778

why he is also a good fighter


----------



## kantowrestler

*Good Fighter*

Why he is such a good fighter is because he's faced the who's who of MMA and has probably more matches than anyone else in the MMA world, excluding probably Dan Severn!


----------



## John8204

*Don Frye*

UFC record of 10-2 all time record of 20-8-1

Won two UFC tournaments and was a finalist in a third

fought in two of the 25 greatest MMA fights of all time (Shamrock/Frye in Pride 19 and Takayama/Frye in Pride 21)

has a hall of fame personality skill set and mustache


----------



## kantowrestler

*Don Frye*

Yeah he was smart to retire when he did unlike some of these old timers who just keep fighting!


----------



## kantowrestler

Fedor should also be thrown in there as well!raise01:


----------



## lenco12

NikosCC said:


> Second Ballot Added.


Every guy in here belongs. Except Severn man that guy is overrated.
_________________
watch movies online


----------



## kantowrestler

I'm not so sure Severn is overrated. Granted the only people he fights nowadays are guys trying to get it big but he was legit in his prime. Nowadays he is just an old man who doesn't want to retire!


----------



## kantowrestler

You aren't impressed with this list?
-CFA Super Heavyweight Championship (1 time, current)
-Gladiator Challenge HW Championship (1 time, current)
-Undefeated in Danger Zone single bout competition 
-UFC 5 Tournament Winner
-Ultimate Ultimate 1995 Tournament Winner
-UFC Superfight Championship (1 Time, Last)
-UFC 4 Tournament Runner Up
-UFC Hall of Fame
-UFC Viewer's Choice Award
-3rd degree black belt in Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
-3rd degree black belt in Judo
-13 National AAU wrestling championships from 1982 to 1994
That isn't even the end of the list!:confused02:


----------



## kantowrestler

What does my information have to do with Dan Severn? You aren't making sense. And what does the information have to do with the Jets?


----------



## jdun11

How is Fedor not a 1st ballot hall of famer? And Chuck? Wanderlei beat Saku how many times? Dan Severn, c'mon man! Joke.

If Randy and Hughes are their, how isn't Chuck? And Fedor and Wanderlei are 1st ballot, no question.

Id also add anyone ahead of big john, he's not a fighter. GSP and Anderson belong too. Who cares, cuz Hughes isn't retired either.


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, that is a good question. Fedor and Chuck should be there but they aren't. And just for future reference, I was not double posting, I posted but then someone removed the post inbetween the two!

Dude, why are you talking about WWE Divas here? This is about the forum Hall of Fame, not prowrestling. Open another thread to talk about that!


----------



## St.Paul Guy

This is really a neat idea. I like how it's not only UFC like the UFC HOF. How about a third ballot? Lots of guys have sort of fallen past their prime. Fedor, Liddell, Big Nog, Cro Cop, Wand. And at what point does Anderson get in? IMO he has surpassed Fedor in terms of dominace.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well another interesting fact is what has been going on recently with two Hall of Famers. Since Royce wants to fight one more time at UFC: Rio, Dan Severn has publicly stated he wants a crack at him as well. This is going to be interesting.


----------



## jaake.ryyan

*..*

nice, most my votes are there


----------



## kantowrestler

As far as I know that isn't happening unfortunately. So Severn is facing Shamrock at some point though. This is going to be good.


----------



## Tweaky5

Wow. I got three right!! super stoked.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well this is only going to continue.


----------

